# Megabolic



## SwoleZilla (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys i was just curious if anyone has tried Megabolic by MediTech yet? Its just MGF/IGF-1 lr3 combo...i believe.

this comes in a kit like gh comes in.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 21, 2013)

Haven't heard of any research done on that but I'd be interested in following a log if anyone does.


----------

